# Cutting vinyl plank flooring (table saw)



## Vexorg

Hello, 

In preparation for an upcoming flooring install, I will need to cut vinyl plank flooring (6mm or 0.23 inches). Being that the pieces are fairly large, 48"x9"x0.23", I was thinking that cutting these on the table saw would be the best. 

Any recommendations for a blade? I am okay with buying a blade just got this project. In total it will probably be about 500-600 sqft of vinyl flooring. 

Thanks! 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mdntrdr

I would use a 60T finishing blade.


----------



## GeorgeC

I have never cut vinyl. Does it have any tendency to clog a blade?

G


----------



## jbrewton

Use a straight edge and utility knife. Score a line then snap it. Did a full basement that way. 700sq feet. Easiest thing I have ever done. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vexorg

jbrewton said:


> Use a straight edge and utility knife. Score a line then snap it. Did a full basement that way. 700sq feet. Easiest thing I have ever done.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


I've heard mixed reviews with this method. I prefer something a little more I precise tbh. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevedore

Probably not the same, but the guys who put the vinyl siding on our house used miter saws with the blades installed backwards.


----------



## Vexorg

Stevedore said:


> Probably not the same, but the guys who put the vinyl siding on our house used miter saws with the blades installed backwards.


Yeah I've read about that too but for some reason that's a little unsettling for me haha. 

Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jbrewton

Vexorg said:


> I've heard mixed reviews with this method. I prefer something a little more I precise tbh.
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


Worked great for me. I never thought to use a table saw. Being plastic, would it melt the edges? Try a price and let us know. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerrys

Stevedore said:


> Probably not the same, but the guys who put the vinyl siding on our house used miter saws with the blades installed backwards.


I've seen people do this with skil saws for cutting sheet metal. Actually, I may have done it also.


----------



## IowaDave

Stevedore said:


> Probably not the same, but the guys who put the vinyl siding on our house used miter saws with the blades installed backwards.


FWIW, I installed vinyl plank flooring in one of our bathrooms a couple of years ago and I cut a bunch of it with my Delta miter saw. I don't remember which blade I used, but it had relatively more teeth v. fewer teeth. It was not though a veneer level blade. It worked well from what I recall.

I am not sure I would use my table saw though...I don't know if I would want the vinyl "dust" in the workings of the saw.


----------



## uconnkoala

I'm doing vinyl click floors in my camper right now, and I've been experimenting with different ways to cut the planks.

Table Saw w/40T: Cuts nicely, doesn't melt the edges, throws up a lot of plastic shards. 

However, the biggest safety issue is kickback when it hits the back of the blade. Since the flooring is super light, the blade grabs and throws the smaller piece back at you like we've seen in those YouTube videos. I don't have a riving knife on my saw, which may help, but I consider it too dangerous to continue this path.

Handheld jigsaw: Good results with a fine tooth blade, if you can keep the cut straight. Best option for cuts that don't go full length.

Mini circular saw: Good results, but you have to either build a jig to keep it square, or keep clamping wood as a guide. Kinda annoying.

Mitre saw: Best option for full plank straight cuts.

Knife + snap: Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Bill Espo

I've done thousands of square ft of luxury vinyl plank . The place I'm doing it in is using it to wrap large soffits suspended from the ceiling . I have needed to rip the flooring on a 45 at the corners . Mitre box blade holds up fine but table saw blade for long rips on a 45 tends to take a beating quickly . I'm buying 70 dollar laminate table saw blades and they don't last very long . You can extend the life a bit by using goof off or pitch remover to clean the blade once it starts to struggle .


----------



## _Ogre

before everyone starts posting... in a 5 yr old thread


----------

